# Các mẹ đừng bỏ lỡ- Giảm giá tới 49% tã Huggies, săn xe bập bênh giá 1k



## Tee208 (7/8/18)

Trong ngày 7/8, shopee có chương trình giảm giá siêu đặc biệt, tã huggies được giảm giá tới 49%. Sử dụng mã giảm giá lại còn được giảm thêm nữa. Nhanh tay săn tã cho con yêu nhé các mẹ




Đặc biệt trong các khung giờ giá hủy diệt, có thể mua đồ chơi xe bập bênh cho con với giá 1 nghìn đồng. Quá hấp dẫn




Nguồn: odaurehon.com


----------

